# Visa



## Cindycaramel (Sep 28, 2019)

Please , does someone know ;
If I am going to marry in Mexico the person , who is not born Mexican , but has permanent Visa in Mexico , am I going to get permanent Mexican Visa ? I am American .
If yes, what financial requirements are going to be applied to me or my spouse ?
Thank you c


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

1) yes.
2) Don't remember financial requirements for family program but probably none.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Marriage will not automatically "get you a visa", but it will make you eligible to apply in Mexico at INM. You will probably have to get a residence visa, and hold it for a couple of years. Then, you may apply for Residente Permanente under the rules for family members; vincula familiar.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

There are no minimum financial requirements to sponsor a spouse under the “vínculo familiar” (family bonds) category.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

Have just checked Immigration Guide by Mexperience - you are only eligible for RT initially. Later you will exchange it for RP. You need to apply, pay several thousand pesos, fill several forms and make several trips to INM office. 
Not quite clear but it looks like the rules for RT renewals and converting to RP are the same as for independent applicants - you get 1-year RT first, then renew it 3 years, then apply for RP. You will need to provide proof of marriage every time. Read the guide.


----------

